

Ask HN: Any suggestions for hotels/airbnb in Cupertino, CA? - codegeek

I hope it is ok to share that I am going to Startup School in Oct. It is in Cupertino and I am pretty much an East Coast person. I have been to LA and Arizona once but thats about it. So any suggestions for hotels in Cupertino or I might just look into airbnb.
======
tptacek
There are no good hotels near Cupertino; don't try to optimize on this. South
bay is plagued by "boutique hotels" like Wild Palms and Zico that are in fact
renovated Best Westerns. It's pretty weird.

Airbnb has been pretty hit-or-miss for me in south bay, too.

In case you didn't already know: needing to be in Cupertino means you can stay
in Santa Clara, Sunnyvale, or Mountain View, too.

~~~
codegeek
Thanks. I actually found a place on AirBnB and it is in Sunnyvale. So I guess
that should be good. Thx for the advice.

------
mchannon
Airbnb isn't bad; I've stayed at one in Cupertino before and it was fine.

Hotels tend to be either run down and expensive or newly renovated and
extremely expensive by non-California standards.

